# Tether D5000 to iPad3



## Mully (Dec 31, 2012)

I need to tether a Nikon D5000 to an Ipad hard wire.  I want to use the ipad as a view screen.  Somewhere I remembered seeing a device that would let me do this but can not find it.  Anyone using this kind of system?  I don't want wifi but need hard wire.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 31, 2012)

Ask Buckster.......I'm sure he can send you in the right direction.....


----------



## Buckster (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish I could help, but the iPad isn't what I use, so I don't have any idea how to tether to it.

I'm using an Android-based Galaxy tab, which accommodates USB connections, so it's pretty no-brainer on my tablet tethering.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 31, 2012)

I use this with my D300. It's not live view but it's the only thing that will work for me.
Apple iPad Camera Connection Kit - Walmart.com


----------



## ratssass (Dec 31, 2012)

..my apologies Mully,Buckster.......just recall seeing the setup buckster had,without any of the details.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mully,

i was unable to locate any apps that would feed display to the Ipad. I have the Camera Connection kit... but it is only good for transferring files to then open on the Ipad.
As far as Liveview and DLSR control, There are several apps for Android, as mentioned. I use DSLR Dashboard and Helicon Remote with my Nexus 7.. works ok, but do crash occasionally.

If you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## Mully (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys..... something might turn up.  i have the camera connection kit.... I bought onOne software DSLR camera remote but it is only wifi


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 31, 2012)

Mully said:


> I need to tether a Nikon D5000 to an Ipad hard wire.  I want to use the ipad as a view screen.  Somewhere I remembered seeing a device that would let me do this but can not find it.  Anyone using this kind of system?  I don't want wifi but need hard wire.



Your not going to be able to do it hard wired. The camera kit only lets you import from the cameras memory card, you cannot control it. And apple has not allowed developers to use the camera connection kit to tether things. 

There is a fairly new device that you can use. 
http://www.camranger.com/

The device connects to the camera via USB and then creates its own wifi network just like the built in wifi on the Canon 6D. You then use the cam ranger app to control and preview images. 

Check out the videos on the website.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 1, 2013)

Buy this: Image editing software | Raw converter | Capture One Pro 7, Download the CAPTURE PILOT APP and you are set.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2013)

Tether, schmether...


                       ...just DUCT TAPE them together. That'll hold.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 1, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Buy this: Image editing software | Raw converter | Capture One Pro 7, Download the CAPTURE PILOT APP and you are set.



That requires tethering to a computer and then connecting to the computer from the iPad. You can't ether to the computer with the software included with the camera and then use a cheep iPad app. 

If you going to tether to a computer you might as well just preview and control from the computer. 

The cam ranger lets you go directly to just the iPad anywhere no need for a computer. It creates its own wifi network that you join on the iPad and then completely control the camera via the iPad. 

http://www.camranger.com/


----------



## table1349 (Jan 1, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy this: Image editing software | Raw converter | Capture One Pro 7, Download the CAPTURE PILOT APP and you are set.
> ...



They are both $299.00.  For your $299.00 you get an expensive wifi for the iPad that you have to attach to the camera to create the network.   


For my $299.00 you get a top line piece of editing software and Digital Asset Management software that also allows you to shot tethered and control a camera.  Again there is a piece of hardware that is attached to the camers.  With the free app your laptop can be used to create a network which provides the same functionality plus it automatically stores the images on the computer for post processing later plus a whole lot more.  http://www.phaseone.com/en/Imaging-Software/Capture-One-7/Highlights.aspx

For that same amount of money I will take the multi-tasker over a single-tasker anytime.


----------



## IByte (Jan 1, 2013)

Another reason why Android wins...just throwing it out there.


----------



## Mully (Jan 1, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy this: Image editing software | Raw converter | Capture One Pro 7, Download the CAPTURE PILOT APP and you are set.
> ...



Thanks for the link .... just a little pricey so I will study this some more


----------



## Mully (Jan 1, 2013)

Byte LOL ...... I might buy an Android just to do this..... more thinking


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 1, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



But with the captureone you must connect directly to the computer which is much bigger device. This is not practical unless you are only shooting in the studio. The CamRanger can be taken into the field when downing landscape photography for example. 

We capture one guy come show us the software at my work and I fund it overly complex. 

The CamRanger also lets you control and preview video where the capture one does not.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 1, 2013)

Mully said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...





Mully said:


> Byte LOL ...... I might buy an Android just to do this..... more thinking



A decent android tablet will run you the same price, and it sounds like you already have a iPad. 

If I wasn't planning on getting a Canon 6D I would definitely get a cam ranger.


----------



## Mully (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Light ...I never look back how much I spent on equipment ....I have to start getting rid of stuff ... so I save everything.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 1, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Light Guru said:
> ...



To each his own.  I would rather have the functionality of program on an 11" Mac Book Air in the field than a highly proprietary wifi transmitter that only performs one function.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2013)

That CamRanger looks interesting... hmmm.


----------

